# Giant Rockchuck with a 10/22



## bogeycentral (Jan 21, 2009)

Saw this hog today out in the fields and got a good shot on it from about 90 yards with a 10/22. Just about to go out and clean it and get it prepped to BBQ tomorrow night. Shot it using a CCI Mini Mag hollow point.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a really clean prettier groundhog... But we don't eat em lol.


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Careful they tend to frown on posting pictures of killed animals on here.
Nice job on the shot.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

You on the NJ hunter site diggity? I'm from Jersey...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

diggity said:


> Careful they tend to frown on posting pictures of killed animals on here.
> Nice job on the shot.


Oh, I don't think that one looked unduly gory. If it was PETA would already have it downloaded for promotions. Outdoor magazines don't want to feed ammo to the antis anymore either. They turn down pics with a lot of blood, tongues hanging out etc. The pics don't bother me, what bothers me are the people who would use them against us. They should spend a day in a butcher shop, or eat lettuce the rest of their lives.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome chuck! Wish we had those here in Iowa...


----------

